# Partage Internet via clé 3g Orange



## Marcel Degairande (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Je possède une clé 3g orange connectée à mon iMac. J'ai choisi de partager sa connexion avec les autres macs (2) de la maison via Airport. Pas de problème pour paramètrer du côté mac partageur. Par contre pour les autres macs , quels sont les paramètres à modifier ou créer pour qu'ils puissent avoir accès au net ?

Précision: les autres macs sont bien connectés sur mon mac, mais impossible d'avoir accès au net. Il manque un paramètre , mais lequel ?


----------



## Museforever (15 Novembre 2008)

Tu as renseigné les DNS sur tes autres Macs ? Et la passerelle par défaut tu as bien mit ton iMac ?


----------



## Marcel Degairande (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

Non justement c'est certainement ce qui manque. Mais je les trouve où ces renseignements. Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe là !!


----------



## Museforever (16 Novembre 2008)

J'explique la manipulation un peu plus bas dans ce topic. C'est pas exactement la même situation mais ça devrait grandement t'aider ...

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/partage-de-connexion-internet-234650.html

Have fun !


----------

